# Picnic Basket Bread



## unmuzzleme (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm making this tasty recipe tonight for a potluck.  There will be vegetarians there, so I'm going to try a vegetarian version with spinach and broccoli instead of spinach and chicken.  I'm a little skeptical of spinach/broccoli together, but I couldn't think of something better...so I'm going to keep checking back to see if anyone has better suggestions after reading the recipe.  

PICNIC BASKET BREAD
Serves 8

1 packet of yeast
2-1/2 to 3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1 TBSP sugar
1 tsp salt
2 cups cooked chicken, finely chopped (leftovers work great)
1 10-oz package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and drained
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1/4 cups finely chopped onion
1 egg white, beaten
2 tsp sesame seeds

In a mixing bowl, dissolve the yeast in 1 cup of warm water.  Add 1 cup of the flour, sugar, and salt.  Beat on low for 30 seconds.  Beat on high for 3 minutes. Slowly stir in as much remaining flour as possible.  Turn the dough out onto a floured board and knead in  enough flour to make soft dough that isn't sticky.  Cover and set aside.

Preheat oven to 375˚F.

Combine the chicken, cheese, spinach, parmesan and onion.  Season with salt.  

Roll the dough to 16" X 10" rectangle.  Spread the filling lengthwise down the center of the dough.  Bring the long sides together over the filling.  Seal the dough with your fingers, creating a seam.  Tuck the ends in to seal them.  

Place the filled dough seam-side down on a lightly greased baking sheet.  Brush the top with a mixture of egg white and 1 TBSP of water.  Sprinkle sesame seeds on top.


Bake at 375˚F for 40 minutes, or until the top begins to be golden brown.  If you touch the bread and think it doesn't seem cooked, and the top is browning, you can put aluminum foil over the top to keep it from getting too brown.

Slice into 8 pieces and serve hot or chilled for a great appetizer.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 11, 2006)

I think you should leave the broccoli out as it doesn't go well with spinach.  You could add chopped leeks instead.  Alternatively, you could replace spinach with sliced mushrooms, olives and sweet red peppers.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks!  I took your suggestion and left the broccoli out.  Rather than do broccoli with mushrooms, though, I did spinach with mushrooms.  I think it will taste pretty good, but I'll let you know.

I may try all those other mix-ins as well...especially the red bell peppers.  That sounds mighty tasty!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 11, 2006)

This sounds so good! 

 Barbara


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is a kind of stromboli and they are good. Can be made with frozen bread dough in a pinch. I wouldn't mind the double hit of veggies myself. And I might be tempted to add some thinly sliced Swiss or other cheese.  'Twould be good served with some marinara sauce as a dipper for the slices.
Thanks for the reminder. Haven't thought of these for a while.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Nov 12, 2006)

Gretchen, I have seen many versions of this recipe that change up the cheeses (swiss, provolone, etc.).  I'm sure it would be great with any of them!  Pretty much any cheese that melts well would work.  I can imaging a Greek spanikopita-type version with feta...yum yum!  I may have to try that....My mom has always made it with cheddar though. 

The vegetable (spinach and mushrooms) version of the picnic basket bread was a HUGE hit at the potluck!  Most of my friends could not believe I made the bread from scratch, despite my insistence that it is so easy!!!!  It really really is.  The only part that might be tricky is getting the water temperature right for the yeast, but if you have a thermometer, you should be fine (105-115°F).  And it's true that frozen bread dough works!  My mom has gotten a little lazy in her empty-nest years, and that's what she uses most of the time now for this recipe.  She says that she thinks the from-scratch dough tastes better though.


----------



## lulu (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I was thinking spinach and feta.  Good recipe!  I love it when things are as big a success at a gathering, glad your bread got a starring role for you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 12, 2006)

In digging through my recipes last night I found something similar using Reuben sandwich ingredients - there's just no end to what you can do here!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a similar recipe that uses provolone, proscuitto, roasted red peppers, and pesto.  But your version sound interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Nov 12, 2006)

Yum!  A reuben-themed picnic basket bread would also be super delicious.  I almost want to make a whole bunch of different kinds to experiment.

My mouth is seriously watering right now...I must be hungry!


----------

